# Does anybody use a sander vibrator? Do they work?



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

If anyone has an opinion or some knowledge of these bolt on vibrators, please share some wisdom before I waste the money. I'm tired of dealing with the cavern effect. Mainly do they work? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

sounds sexy.... other than that, I have NO CLUE what your talking about


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They work great, I'll never have another spreader with out one.

Karrier makes some great units, their sure flow does just that, makes sure the stuff flows.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

they work well buy one


----------

